# Ragtime TICA Show Brag



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Just home from our very first 2 day TICA show..........what an experience!!!

Very different to what we were used to and I don't think Darwin enjoyed it as much as he does with a GCCF show - he wasn't too keen on being moved in and out of his pen all day so unfortunately did not show himself off very well temperament wise, although having said that we still managed to gain the following:

2 x Best Bengal Alter
4 x 2nd Best Bengal Alter
6 x 3rd Best Bengal Alter

He finalled in 2 rings on day 1 where he finalled 2nd out of 5 in SP ring, 8th out of 10 in AB ring. 
On day 2 he again finalled in 2 rings this time he finalled 4th out of 5 in SP ring and 5th out of 5 in SP ring

He got 1st for colour and division in all 12 rings so over the 2 days he managed to get enough points and finals to earn himself the title of

DOUBLE GRAND CHAMPION ALTER which we are chuffed to bits with for his first ever TICA show. (we borrowed someone elses champion rossettes for the photos as we have to order them from TICA)

I met loads of lovely people there and saw so many wonderful cats xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a brilliant achievement and it sounds like you had a great weekend!

Well done

Lou
x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Well done - he looks so proud of himself! 

D x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on Darwin's fantastic results sweetie!!!

He definitely deserved it xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations he is a stunning cat you must be so proud! Very well deserved. well done to you and Darwin


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, we are very proud of him. He did amazingly well and to be honest we were surprised he even won the 2 bests as he was up against the top bengal alter in the world so that was just fab to come first twice.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes he looks a stunner and set off very nicely by those drapes!

Congratulations.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done to you and darwin


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

to you and the gorgeous Darwin


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done you! It was a great weeekend although I found a lot of cats were upset by that generator 

Lovely to see a silver Bengal doing so well as well as you don't see that many of them at TICA shows!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Soupie, we had a lovely day - was really nice to meet you xx


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

well done, they must have made the rosettes just for you! 
Beautiful cat!!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations! Thankyou for the pics too, lovely to see him and his rosettes


----------

